# Bring back LIMEWIRE!!!!



## ganjaluvr (Nov 28, 2010)

where the fuck was I this past October?!?! Apparently, Limewire (FREE P2P Utility) has been pulled off of the interweb. 

The hell?!?!?!

Its Sunday morning, and I'm bored and stoned.. and watching 'The Sopranos'. I got the urge to download some music to waste some time and give myself something to do right?!? Well, I get on the web and start searching for 'LimeWire'... only to find out that it had been pulled offline. 

The fuck.. 

What do you guys use to get music?? I'm not gonna pay .99 per track. Fuck that.. if I wanted to pay for it.. I'd take my happy ass to the store.

any recommendations? any help is appreciated.

peace.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

Limewire... lol.

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ "Free YouTube to MP3 Converter"


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

torrents all day


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks ppls.

I found something even better. Its called FrostWire. Its brand new I think.. pretty much a different version of Limewire.. and a different look.

lol.. probably from the same people that brought Limewire to the internet.. bringing free music downloads in the first place. It's probably them trying to keep music free!! like it should BE!!!!

peace.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Nov 28, 2010)

dam612 said:


> torrents all day


done and done. Torrents pwn limewire any day of the week.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 28, 2010)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> done and done. Torrents pwn limewire any day of the week.


im computer iliterate ,what is torrent


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

BAM - fresh off of Google

*What is a torrent?*

_(talking about torrents in computer terminology)_ 
*Torrent* is a small file (around few kilobytes) with the suffix ._torrent_, which contains all the information needed to download a file the torrent was made for. That means it contains file names, their sizes, where to download from and so on. You can get torrents for almost anything on lots of web sites and torrent search engines.
Torrent is the most popular way of downloading large files, including movies and games (remember legality of downloading)​Downloading with a *torrent* is advantageous especially when downloading files, which are momentarily very popular and whitch lots of people are downloading. Because the more people download the file, the higher speed for everyone (see torrent principle).

torrent is a file
with torrents you can download almost everything on the net
every file (or set of files) need to have an unique torrent file to download it
to download anything through a torrent you need a torrent client
You probably already tried another ways of p2p sharing - *torrent* is just another method. The original BitTorrent client was written in Python and it has been made open-source. Thanks to that, we have a large variety of torrent clients today. Just choose which one you like.


*How to download files with a torrent?*

Downloading with a *torrent* is actually very simple. You just need a rightly set torrent client (setting your connection speed is usually all you need to set). Then you open the torrent file inside your client, set a place where you want to download desired files and then just wait till it's downloaded. Downloading with a torrent is no more complicated than using any other p2p application, but even simpler.
*Newest client versions:*
uTorrent - 1.7.7(220 KB)


​


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

its just another way of file sharing, but your not limited to the one program. Once you download a torrent client (the thing u open and dload the torrents), you can go to numerous torrent sites and dload the files from a host, just click the desired file and open it up in your client, say like bitlord or soemthing. You can dload whole cds, movies, games, books, tv shows etc..... its pretty much the same concept as limewire but you have more freedom of dloads. You want something with high seeds and low leech when searching. Some files will be in zips or .rar or .iso and a bit of extracting/converting might be in order, but nothing a little google cant solve. havnt had anyproblems with torrents and a good site should be chock full of everything


----------



## pilgram (Nov 28, 2010)

who do yall use , first one i went to tried to give me a "self replicating virus" yuck , now i feel dirty LOL


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

pilgram said:


> who do yall use , first one i went to tried to give me a "self replicating virus" yuck , now i feel dirty LOL


Ouch. Here we go:

btjunkie.org I like the best to find torrents. To download the torrent, I use uTorrent. So, you will need to download uTorrent here [Click].

Always read the comments to make sure others have used the torrent free of viruses.


----------



## webb107 (Nov 28, 2010)

lol the easyest way to download music is www.video2mp3.net


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 28, 2010)

Been down for a awhile time now. But this isnt even the first time its happened. It will be back. Like before.

Torrents your best bet


----------



## pilgram (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks folks


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

I just use the youtube to mp3 converter. Youtube has a ton of tracks that dont and will never exist on torrents.


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol I'm probably the only actual Itunes customer on here. And I BUY Kindle books too lol


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got my wife a Amazon gift card so she could buy more books for her Kindle, lol


----------



## Boomer2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

FROSTWIRE...... Just as good as Limewire. I have been using it for time now.


----------



## chronichitz420 (Nov 28, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Ouch. Here we go:
> 
> btjunkie.org I like the best to find torrents. To download the torrent, I use uTorrent. So, you will need to download uTorrent here [Click].
> 
> Always read the comments to make sure others have used the torrent free of viruses.


Exactly what I use lol same site and all good and reliable. I haven't used limewire in years


----------



## stoneruk (Nov 28, 2010)

limewire...torrents etc etc = shit

Newsgroups are the best and safest way to get anything you want. Google Usenet if you need to know more.


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

if your someone who likes to pay for the music and be secure, grooveshark is a really good website. its like 30$ for a year, unlimited dloads, TONS of music, playlist makers, exports possible etc... I personally dont have it, bc why pay when i can get it for free? ( i support some artists and buy select cds, but it seems stupid now a days) BUT my boy swears by it and eveything ive requested he has or can get.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 28, 2010)

Frostwire is cool. It can work with torrents as well, though I use Vuze for that. There will always be a client available for downloading stuff, despite the court efforts to shut it all down. They will need to get ISPs to do police work to stop it and that is just not going to happen.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 28, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I just use the youtube to mp3 converter. Youtube has a ton of tracks that dont and will never exist on torrents.



*True indeed! Youtube is a treasure trove of classics. I need to dl that converter. Good looking out.*


----------



## MrDank007 (Nov 28, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Ouch. Here we go:
> 
> btjunkie.org I like the best to find torrents. To download the torrent, I use uTorrent. So, you will need to download uTorrent here [Click].
> 
> Always read the comments to make sure others have used the torrent free of viruses.


Do this and use utorrent to download>>>blows limewire out of the water


----------



## pilgram (Nov 28, 2010)

MrDank007 said:


> Do this and use utorrent to download>>>blows limewire out of the water


im all over it, just burned Dopesmoker! Thanks again!


----------



## ford442 (Nov 28, 2010)

hey - i just released another torrent album the other night - search btjunkie.org for 'noah cohn' and grab my releases! here - http://btjunkie.org/search?q=noah+cohn
Snowflake in the Stars is my new one - some of them say 'House' but, really my style is chill-out, ambient, downtempo.. if you download all ten torrent albums then you have all of my released songs.. 
i really enjoy using the torrent networks.. i can't afford to pay $9.99 every time i want to get stoned and watch Rocky Horror.. lol.. a few months ago i had a torrent featured on mininova.org - one of the old trackers which has gone legit now and that was very fun.. if you make music - it is easy to upload to mininova Content Distribution and put your own torrents online... 
i am on grooveshark too btw - *dam612 *- are you sure that grooveshark has downloads? is that every song in their catalog? it is only if you pay? i will read around - i never see anything on my side about downloads..


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for your releases!


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Nov 29, 2010)

ishount.com

demonoid.com

mininova.org

thepiratebay.org

pornbay.org (for porn torrents tee hee!)


----------



## Chritty (Nov 29, 2010)

rapidshare for all the albums.
and for those one tracks that you cant seem to find anywhere besides itunes for a dollar, this is a gold mine. 
http://www.youtube-mp3.org/ ^^


----------



## aman1211 (Nov 29, 2010)

Frostwire isn't really new its by the same people that made limewire I think and it has the same look as the old limewire did I think limewire just took off more and thats why they got caught


----------



## brandon. (Nov 29, 2010)

Any P2P program (read: limewire, frostwire, kazaa, soulseek, k++, etc etc etc) SUCK BALLS. All you're going to get is subpar audio, and more times than not you'll get computer crabs.

If you don't torrent, you're about 15 years behind the times :rollseyes:


----------



## brandon. (Nov 29, 2010)

Chritty said:


> rapidshare for all the albums.
> and for those one tracks that you cant seem to find anywhere besides itunes for a dollar, this is a gold mine.
> http://www.youtube-mp3.org/ ^^


Horrible advice, rapidshare (and sites like it) will not protect your privacy. They are all getting busted and they're handing over user information and download records without even thinking twice about it.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 1, 2010)

Dude, limewire? Like seriously? Bring back napster while you are at it! Torrents are the way to go. Avoid thepiratebay though. I have been infected multiple times by drive by hijackings from that site. Even with antivirus and no-script running. After the first time I got no-script for firefox and assumed I was ok. After the second time I made sure antivirus was running in addition to no-script and was very very careful to pay attention to prevent further infections. After the third time of getting infected, simply for going to the site and not even clicking anything, and ONLY having a single web page up I was 100% certain it came from that site, and I refuse to go back. No matter how much cool torrents they have it is not worth having to reformat my computer every 3 months because they don't know how to keep a secure site. I usually use demonoid now.


----------



## TimGBR (Dec 1, 2010)

stoneruk said:


> limewire...torrents etc etc = shit
> 
> Newsgroups are the best and safest way to get anything you want. Google Usenet if you need to know more.


^^^Lies and slander^^^


----------



## TimGBR (Dec 1, 2010)

Torrents are absolutely THE best way to go for music, movies, tv, software, books, anything!

- uTorrent
- Demonoid.com

^^^Nuff Said^^^

Limewire does suck though, viruses and spyware galore.


----------



## RoffleWaffels (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, I was just about to say Demonoid.

Safest and best place to get any torrent, I don't use anything else.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Dec 1, 2010)

Problem is, people need a invite from someone who is already a member of Demonoid. And their registrations are closed way more than they are open.


----------



## brandon. (Dec 2, 2010)

TimGBR said:


> ^^^Lies and slander^^^


Didn't see that post before. stoneruk obviously has NO CLUE what he's talking about. Well concerning P2P vs. Torrents. He's right about the newsgroups though.


----------



## tomito2121 (Dec 4, 2010)

mp3hunting.com
after entering code, right click on the songs name and hit "Save link as", select your saving place and bam your song.
but i use torrents as well which when you want whole albums although you can select certain songs if the program allows you to


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 4, 2010)

just get a mac... im still using limewire.....


----------

